# I hate college with a passion now



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Last year I was forced to go to a different community college because I had over 100 units. There is this new CA law that reduces the registration status to that of an incoming freshman of any student who has 100 units or more. I couldn't get into any classes. So now I have to drive an hour to a different community college. It doesn't matter if you change majors or graduate. Accumulated credits remain the same.

Applying for financial aid is a joke. You have to fill out a form that describes how and how much you spend on rent, internet, cable, gas, clothes, personal hygiene products, etc. That's in addition to your W-2 tax forms. If for some reason, they think you're lying about how much you spend on your expenditures, they reject you with extreme prejudice. That's what happened to me.

I registered for a summer class and started this Monday. I had ordered the textbook on Amazon over a week in advance only to find out that the book is supposed to come with DVDs and it didn't. I find out that the DVDs are required to use the book and I wasted my money and time with Amazon. The college bookstore has run out of the textbooks and will not have them till next week. Library doesn't have it either. The book is old, 2008, and most places don't carry it new anymore. Now I am forced to drop the class because I am now behind in this 8 week summer course. 

Cliff notes- community colleges are run like the DMV. Be prepared to be screwed over big time.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate college for a different reason. Everyone is gifted and has won the genetic lottery. Everyone is super confident and ambitious. I feel like a ****ing loser at college.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

lmao wtf. Some of those questions are personal. I agree with you that going through that whole process is a joke and a waste of time. So much crap I went through when I was at university. The counselors were jerks which obviously made the **** process even more stressful. It's all about the money and not the person. They take and don't leave anything for you.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> I hate college for a different reason. Everyone is gifted and has won the genetic lottery. Everyone is super confident and ambitious. I feel like a ****ing loser at college.


I never even attempted at being social in college. I know I don't stand a chance when everyone there is 10-12 years younger than me. I am just trying to get through it and the logistics of it are just horrible. It's either a registration problem, a teacher problem, a textbook problem. I can't win. The teachers at these community colleges are bottom of the barrel. They want a paycheck and nothing more. This math teacher I had last semester was so bad, I had to drop the class. His English was horrible, his teaching skills were horrendous, and half the class dropped after a few months. Yet they keep him employed and screw the students. The other people that work at these colleges make minimum wage and don't care about you or your education. I went to the tutoring center at the college and they pair you up with a "tutor" who knows as much or less than you do about the subject. I was taking Calculus II and it took the woman 30 minutes to do one math problem. I just walked out after that. I can google problems faster than that. Now I know why so many people drop out of school and never complete it.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## pottyforce (Jul 4, 2015)

You need a hobby on the side while attending college. Giveyou a breather from college sometimes


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Another reason why I seriously don't want to attend college/university.
I'd rather join the military any day over having to deal with this BS.


----------

